# My setup



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Jan 27, 2021)

Here my actualized collection 







Best,
Joe


----------



## tostadas (Jan 27, 2021)

Is that a shiv next to the fancy butter knives?


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Jan 27, 2021)

Yes, it is a Shig kitaeji paper knife, a german knifemaker made the handle (Cocobolo) and a new grind.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jan 27, 2021)

@tostadas a Shig Shiv  for when a stylish yakuza needs to keister something to knock someone out in jail.

Wow, a nakiri for butter!

Very nice colleciôn


----------



## Hassanbensober (Jan 28, 2021)

Beautiful collection Joe. What’s the second suji from the top?


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 28, 2021)

Hassanbensober said:


> Beautiful collection Joe. What’s the second suji from the top?


The 2nd knife from the top is a suji and is from Jelle Hazenberg... The 2nd suji from the top is the 3rd knife from the top and is from Michael Rader...


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 28, 2021)

I think that's the exact Rader slicer that sent me down his path. Great knives


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah, it's a Hazenberg Slicer (white2 wrought iron cladded) and a Rader w2 Honyaki.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 28, 2021)

BeepBeepImAJeep said:


> Yeah, it's a Hazenberg Slicer (white2 wrought iron cladded) and a Rader w2 Honyaki.


Haven’t I seen those 2 (among others) last February?!??


----------



## Runner_up (Jan 28, 2021)

That yo Shigefusa


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 28, 2021)

No surprise that people here only talk about the obvious Shigs, Rader, Hazenberg, and so on, whereas I would be talking about the one and only knife of absolute perfection in this collection coming from Switzerland...


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 28, 2021)

OK I'm curious....


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Jan 28, 2021)

Daddy yo yo is talking about Swiss quality from Marco Guldimann (Werke – Messerschmiede Guldimann). Knives can be different, but not better.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 28, 2021)

Photos really don’t do justice, although the knife already looks perfect in these pics. But guys, really, if you get the chance to hold one of these in your hands, you will be speechless!


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 28, 2021)

The steel sounds pretty special, carefully conceived. Haven’t heard of him before, but I won’t forget.


----------



## picturepoet (Jan 29, 2021)

actually hardly imaginable that the Guldimann can be surpassed qualitatively

your historical Xerxes is also really special

what a great collection!


----------

